# Looking to buy a trailer



## Cmurdock57 (Mar 2, 2012)

Hey guys I have been looking for a trailer for a while now. The thing is I don't know if the one Im looking at is to expensive. It's a 1996 Exiss 4 horse gooseneck for $8900 without a living quarter. Is this price to high?

Thanks


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Depends. How good of shape is it in? What model? 
I know some years of the Exiss trailers have some problems. You might want to do some research. From my recent trailer shopping, that seems to be close to a good price though.


----------



## Cmurdock57 (Mar 2, 2012)

Horse Trailer World - Huge Selection of Horse Trailers, Cargo, Trucks

Whenever you get a chance to look.

Thanks


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

That ad is for a 3 horse not a 4 horse.

I am looking at the pics on my phone and not a computer and it doesn't seem to be in the best shape. Could be just dirty. That ad looks to have been there for a while and they reduced the price, that tells me that they are/were asking too much for the condition or area they are in. I would call them and talk to them about it, get a feel for how big of a hurry they are to get rid of it and see if its worth making a drive to take a look. 

Just from looking at the pics on my phone, I wouldn't pay $8900. I would low ball them a price depending on how fast they want to get rid of it and what exactly is wrong with the trailer(to figure the money you will have to spend to fix it)


----------



## Cmurdock57 (Mar 2, 2012)

COWCHICK77 said:


> That ad is for a 3 horse not a 4 horse.
> 
> I am looking at the pics on my phone and not a computer and it doesn't seem to be in the best shape. Could be just dirty. That ad looks to have been there for a while and they reduced the price, that tells me that they are/were asking too much for the condition or area they are in. I would call them and talk to them about it, get a feel for how big of a hurry they are to get rid of it and see if its worth making a drive to take a look.
> 
> Just from looking at the pics on my phone, I wouldn't pay $8900. I would low ball them a price depending on how fast they want to get rid of it and what exactly is wrong with the trailer(to figure the money you will have to spend to fix it)


Ok thanks for the advice I did mean 3 horse not 4.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

WOW that is an awesome price at least for around here. It does look like in some small areas its dusty, but that is really a small thing. It doesnt have the best photos, I would go look at it and really examine it.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

The trailer is in good shape for it's age. The white skin is dirty but that can be cleaned up. With it being aluminum with the stainless on it.It's worth looking at. I had a 95 Exiss Maximum and it was side swiped by a car and it held up well.Car loss. No damage to the trailer at all.And I watched the car bounced down the side of the trailer..I sold it for what I paid for it 5 yrs later. They keep their value. I have an 03 Exiss Event now and have never had any issues with the trailer itself.Look at comparable trailers on HTW to see if the prices are close...Good Luck....The price isn't bad.


----------



## peppersgirl (Aug 24, 2012)

Other than needing a good cleaning, i think thats a decent price for an exiss (usually there is wiggle room for negotiations). like said above they do tend to hold their value as they are a higher end trailer.. I think it would be worth your time at looking at it. shoot i paid almost $5000 for my 2000 kieferbuilt steel 3 horse with a busted up fender...


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I think it is also a good buy and worth a look. I bought a 4Star and I am thrilled with it.


----------



## Cmurdock57 (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Just to let you know we found a 4 horse slant load for a good price.


----------

